
Rm -rf nearly killed Toy Story 2 - fmax30
http://mentalfloss.com/uk/entertainment/27204/how-one-line-of-text-nearly-killed-toy-story-2
======
victorhugo31337
Great story--I wonder if any type of computer forensics were used to try and
recover the deleted files.

